# Bacharach h10 pm



## newjack (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this has been beat to death but I recently just purchased a new Bacharach H10 PM leak detector (for 227$) and did a lot of research on it before purchase, but would still like to hear what everyone has to say about this model. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not sure what that model is but in general I have found that sniffers are worthless. We usually just look for visual clues of a leak or dump nitrogen in the system an listen for leaks. Halide torches too


----------



## newjack (Aug 19, 2012)

Spyke45 said:


> I am not sure what that model is but in general I have found that sniffers are worthless. We usually just look for visual clues of a leak or dump nitrogen in the system an listen for leaks. Halide torches too


I have used sniffers before and have found them useful and reliable, I have also used the soap bubbles and ultrasonic methods. All of these should work in conjunction with each other in my opinion. Every tool has its place in the HVAC toolbox.


----------

